# Buckeye Trial



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any word from the Buckeye trial?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to 3rd series: 1,3,8,12,13,16,17,18,25,26,29,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,41,42,44,46,59,60,63,64,68,71

Total of 28


----------



## joekennedy (Oct 8, 2007)

Any results from the derby?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to last series:

1,13,17,25,26,29,38,39,41,42,46,59,63

13 back


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Derby results:

1st-Carolina's Ruby in the Dust-- Clynt Joyner O/H
2nd-CK's Lone Star--Jeff Adams O/H
3rd-Glen Lake F4D Phantom--Scotty Seward O/H
4th-Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise N' Fall--H Hugh Arthur-O Jeff Lyons Madelyn Yelton
RJ-Loose Goose Gone Wild--H Hugh Arthur-O Mary Jarvis Duerson,Hardy Duerson
JAMS
Twistin Dyna Mike Jr.--Robert Lachowski O/H
Robber's Straight Shot--H Mike Long-O Jason Murry/Mike Long

John Lash


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Any Q results?


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Heard David Barrow won the Am with Chester.

Way to go Dave.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Bob Agnor said:


> Heard David Barrow won the Am with Chester.
> 
> Way to go Dave.


WAY TO GO Dave!!!!!! That is wonderful!!!!! Katie


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur Results:

1st: Chester--o/h Dave Barrow
2nd: Emma--o/h Barbara Younglove
3rd: Jackie: o/h Van Qualls
4th: Darla: o/h Breck Campbell
rj: Gunner: 0/h Greg Seddon


Congrats to All!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Barb congrats on your 2nd with Emma!!! Katie


----------



## fireside (Jul 4, 2004)

I kinda thought you and Chester were ready to bring home the blue. Way da go! 

Pat


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations David!That will make the ride home shorter!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Very good news.

Congratulations David!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Sweet... Congrats Dave...


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone know who won the Open?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes...I believe Al Arthur won with FC Low Country Drake.


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Q Results


1st-C's Midnight Thunder / owner Charlie Cecil / handler Larry Huskey
2nd-Woodland's Fan the Fire MH / owner Robert Denver / handler Larry Huskey
3rd-Black Shamrock's Absolute Power / owner-handler Michael Johnston
4th-Tucquan Tillman the Tank JH / owner-handler Jeff Edwards
RJ-Peakebrook's Blue Thunder / owner Benjy Griffith / handler Jason Baker


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Larry the owner handler for 4th place Tucquan Tillman is Jeff Edwards


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

I apologize for that Jeff.

Fixed


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

no problem Larry, nice to meet you and as always the Buckeye Trial was a lot of fun


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank You! To all that have posted, sent emails and called. I would also like to Thank Everyone whom has given me advice, helped throw birds, shot flyers, judged, and graciusly allowed me to use there land and water, both at Trials and during Training.

David Barrow


----------

